# Best Online Head Shop?



## GreenSurfer (Aug 28, 2008)

We are looking for a good online head shop...reliable, good quality glass products, decent customer service, good selection, etc.

Please post your recommendations, links, comments, etc.

Thanks folks


----------



## el shaggy (Aug 28, 2008)

Art-Pipes.com - Quality Pyrex Waterpipes, Chillums, Stash Jars, Spoons and Color Changing Glass Pipes.

I've never purchased glassware online, our local boys are too damn good(Love yah Clown). But I have heard that these guys are good, uniform wall thickness, they toss in freebie bats with purchases. Good Luck finding what you are looking for.


----------



## GreenSurfer (Aug 29, 2008)

The site looks great...thanks!!

Our local shop is horrible...AND the parking is right out front on the busiest street in town. Not great if everyone knows your car and you are stealthy about the herbage.


----------



## amazing79 (Mar 21, 2009)

I found the Best Online Headshop
 Prices Very Low
I've ordered Smoke mix only 26.99&#8364; It came include gifts, rolling papers and etc
Nice shop


----------



## JayBalls (Jul 10, 2009)

I just bought my vaporizer from www.kustomkultureshop.com and it rocks.. I got it for a good price. They have so many different pipes too, I didn't even make it through them all! Some are super expensive, but most are high quality for a cheap price.


----------



## Toy Machine (Jul 20, 2009)

Glass Art Plus

Depending on how much it costs for the item your buying you can get a complementary free mini-bubbler, glass pipe, or glass screen.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Aug 5, 2009)

Toy Machine said:


> Glass Art Plus
> 
> Depending on how much it costs for the item your buying you can get a complementary free mini-bubbler, glass pipe, or glass screen.


love your avatar man its fuckin awesome. sorry this post is off topic just had to share.


----------



## ~MoE~ (Aug 5, 2009)

offyatree.com very good site cheaps sell's bong's pipe's weed growing book's etc very good price
onlinesmoke.com.au abit exspencive but very good quality gear tho


----------



## smokexxx (Nov 2, 2009)

~MoE~ said:


> offyatree.com very good site cheaps sell's bong's pipe's weed growing book's etc very good price
> onlinesmoke.com.au abit exspencive but very good quality gear tho



Depends what you're looking to get. If you need cheap weed, smoke plus, skunk and etc. the best prices you can ever get is herbalsmokemix.com 

it delivers worldwide, so can get shipped to US in 4-5days, not like offyatree, were waiting for my order tree weeks.


----------



## smokexxx (Nov 2, 2009)

Did you see SKUNK 3.5g and new SKUNK PLUS for only 19.99£ ?
I didn't and if you can tell me or give me a link with a not fake website, go ahead.
But I'm choosing Herbal Smoke Mix


----------



## four20mike (Nov 2, 2009)

http://store.glassartplus.com/index.html


----------



## thizzladen (Feb 22, 2010)

Found this post thru google =P...

I bought this pipe recently http://www.head-shop-online.com/products/Pink-Rastabong.html

They sent it discreetly and gave me some free screens and a mini-glass pipe with it.

What can I say about my bong...It's fucking amazing.
Everyone hates on it and I've smoke so much out of it it ain't even funny. @[email protected]
Call it a green rastabong now lol.


----------



## fyvel (Feb 27, 2010)

ok so i just ordered a pipe and a dug out from this online head shop...

bongsdepot.com

the compay is fairly new and has great customer service...

i got a protopipe for $18.35... so the prices are unbelivable... check it out...

if you wouldnt mind say you were reffered to the store by fyvel...


----------



## thizzladen (Mar 10, 2010)

I found a new one with nice pieces ^^.

I guess it's new 'cause they don't have as much in stock but looks good

www.sparkabowl.com


----------



## StillSmokedOut (Jun 5, 2013)

Try out this online head shop they are cheap and fast. They also have a Facebook page that they use to stay in constant contact with their customers giveaways,coupons,Customer service etc.... @smokedoutpipes


----------



## errlthepearl (Jan 23, 2017)

try www.monkeyvendor.com 
They have a great selection and shipping arrives quick


----------

